# world's longest application form.



## caffeine_demon (Jun 6, 2011)

At lunchtime today I started to fill out an application form.

I was rather an ordeal - for every past job it wanted to know name of manager (can you remember the managers name from temp jobs you did 15 odd yrs ago), how it would help in this job, what I enjoyed, what I didn't enjoy.  And then onto "how I meet the requirements" - there were 2 or 3 open ended questions on EVERY requirement in the job spec (about 15), and then a supporting statement, and any other information section.

The whole lot took about 5 hours! still - at least I can't say I didn't get a chance to put my case!!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 6, 2011)

What's the job title? Astronaut maybe? Good luck with the application and I hope it gets you the job.


----------



## margie (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you made a copy? - just in case (hopefully there will be no need) that you have to do it all again.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jun 6, 2011)

it's a programmer job - filled it all in online so no copy....


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I really hope it leads to something good for you after all that effort.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 7, 2011)

Good luck withthe application. I was trying to fill in an application form for something else and they wanted to know the last three adresses I'd lived at and when I'd moved in to them. When I phoned the company up and said but I lived at this adress for nearly 25 years they said but we still need to know for our records. I think it is because people move house and change jobs so often these days that it is impossible people will stay in one place for very long. And in the last 12 years working at the SAME firm I have had 7 managers, some have retired and some more are retiring at the end of the month...


----------



## margie (Jun 7, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Good luck withthe application. I was trying to fill in an application form for something else and they wanted to know the last three adresses I'd lived at and when I'd moved in to them.



I couldn't give them my last three addresses as I have only lived in 2 houses.

Some forms are ridiculous - and I often find if they give you a choice neither choice is the answer I want to give.


----------

